# Haitink's Mahler



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

*Haitink's Mahler*










Good day. There's been a fair amount of Mahler discussions lately, prompting me to revisit my recordings over the past week or so. I find I am preferring my Mahler on the faster side than more leisurely takes. Any thoughts on Haitink's Mahler set with the Concertgebouw? Overall quality of the recordings?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have his Song of Earth with King and Baker.

Superb and superb recording.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

The good thing about new set is original artwork sleeves and new CD remasters with 24/96 blu ray disc included

Haitink best described as consistently very good, but never strays too far from the norm, refined cohesive but not slack or dull, well worth owning overall especially at $50 mid price level, the 9th and DLVDE are excellent......

The very newest live Haitink are perhaps his best work on disc like M3......


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Haitink is the very master of the Mahler 3. That set has one of the best recordings of the symphony in Analogue, while the new Bavarian one is... almost a revolution, the greatest achievement of his lifetime, even if I didn't listen to his entire discography. Like when EMI released that Klemperer _Das Lied von der Erde._

I concur with DarkAngel in that it's never a dull cycle. It's one of those rare conductors to record Bruckner and Mahler with similar -average- results. Slick Philips sonics are to blame or be thanked for.


----------

